# My Little Witch Doctor



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

This is what I made from DC and Dave the Dead's inspiration.




























Witch Doctor :: SDC10275.flv video by brushe2008 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid511.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid511.photobucket.com/albums/s360/brushe2008/Witch%20Doctor/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@s360/brushe2008/Witch%20Doctor/SDC10275


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

OOOOh E OOOh AA AA ting tang walla walla bing bang thats awsome dude!!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I dont know why, but i am really liking these creepy little fellas ALOT. Guess i may have to make one soon.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

you should have a soundtrack for him with lots of slow squelchy glitching sounds like he's squishing the brains around heheheh

Very cool!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He's great. Where did you get the little skellie? Did you use a microwave motor too?


----------



## PoisonIvy (Sep 28, 2009)

That's awesome! I LOVE it


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's pretty dang cool!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

how cool is that!!!!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I really like little things, we leave them out all year. The grand kids get the biggest kick out of them. Dave I am glad you like it, I couldn't have done it without you.

Spooky1 My wife got me the Skeleton from Walgreens. 2.99 for 1 or 5.00 for 2. I used the little black motor from American Science Surplus. Electronic Goldmine also has them. It is the same one I used in my animated tombstone. I used it so if I want I can run it on a battery also. They are 12 volt, but I have run them on as little as 2. 5 volts and as high as 13.6. I would not go any higher then that though. The voltage will change the speed. The video is with a 12 volt wallwart. Here is a link for them. They had these on sale for 5.99 up to September.

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G16034


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This is great. All these little guys have individual qualties.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

These little guys are wonderful! Great job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The Watcher said:


> Spooky1 My wife got me the Skeleton from Walgreens. 2.99 for 1 or 5.00 for 2. I used the little black motor from American Science Surplus. Electronic Goldmine also has them. It is the same one I used in my animated tombstone. I used it so if I want I can run it on a battery also. They are 12 volt, but I have run them on as little as 2. 5 volts and as high as 13.6. I would not go any higher then that though. The voltage will change the speed. The video is with a 12 volt wallwart. Here is a link for them. They had these on sale for 5.99 up to September.
> 
> http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G16034


Thanks Watcher! I've got a couple of those motors lying around, so I just need to find a Walgreens for the skellie! I think this will be my first post Halloween project.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love this Spawn of Cauldron Creep


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

These things are great! 

How much you want to bet these start showing up at Spirit, WalMart, Walgreens, etc. next year?


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Very cool prop!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad you guys like him. I can't wait to see what you come up with Spooky1. I still have one more, trying to figure out what I can do with him.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is so cool..it is giving me ideas for my voodoo grave.
Thanks


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

it is teh sweetness fo sure watcher!! I like the little leopard print. i am getting the feeling I might have to make a mini creep based on dave's based on mine. I bet the german's have a name for that. Zeitcreepstienfreud?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nicely done. I can see that as a great center piece on a table.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That's very cool. I've got to find some of those little skellies.


----------

